# Taming a new baby



## DatTeenSass (May 25, 2016)

So i have a budgie ive had since January, BB, and he was bought from Petsmart. For the while he was slowly bonding with me, letting me scritch his neck and handle him. He was afraid to leave his cage, the door was too small to handle him out the door without him hitting his head on the frame ofthe door. But once he was out he let me pick him up and move him around. 
He refuses to play with toys and would much rather just screech and fly around the room. 

After Comander Peepers passed away, he now will only let me take him out of the bigger cage and he instantly flys off my hand and wont leave the top of the cage... where he and Peepers use to hang out. Maybe he's still greeving the loss of a friend, but NOW when i try to pick him up and give his neck soft scritches he bites... HARD. 

And now with the new Baby, Lee/Lea, BB is a bad influence i think. Granted, BB is about a year old when i got him and Lee/Lea was hatched on March 22nd, maybe im just overlooking things. they have screeching matches with each other. 

What can i do to get them to calm down? Is this just a trial time with them? Do i just sit back and wait this out? 

Does anyone have any tricks or pointers i can do to maybe get them to not be so loud... not quiet, i know birds make noise, but turn down the volume?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Generally speaking, budgies aren't that fond of being petted and by trying to pet them against their will, this will negatively impact the trust they have in us and the bond will suffer a setback. The biting is BB's way of telling you to back off and that he is being bothered by the petting.
Taming is all about earning the pet bird's trust in you and for this you will need to learn how to approach your budgies, make a connection with them by using your voice and to respect the safe boundaries set by them.

Be sure to check the information on the stickies located at the top of this section of Talk Budgies, so that you will know how to work on forming a long lasting bond with your budgies.

BB is not a bad influence, given the fact your new budgie is in quarantine, it's only natural for them to call to each other and to also screech on occasion. They know of each other's presence and are excited to meet in the future, once quarantine is over.

You can work on individual training sessions for each of your budgies so that they are only focused on you instead of being distracted with each other.

Good luck with everything and embrace the singing, the occasional screeching and flock calling.


----------

